

Needs more Hitler - omnibrain
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/01/needs-more-hitler.html

======
breakingcups
I like the first comment by Technocrat, copied and pasted here for posterity:

\---

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-11/sony-hack-
reveals-h...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-11/sony-hack-reveals-
health-details-on-employees-and-their-children.html)

"Documents stolen from Sony Corp. by hackers include detailed and identifiable
health information on more than three dozen employees, their children or
spouses -- a sign of how much information employers have on their workers and
how easily it can become public.

One memo by a human resources executive, addressed to the company’s benefits
committee, disclosed details on an employee’s child with special needs,
including the diagnosis and the type of treatment the child was receiving. The
memo discussed the employee’s appeal of thousands of dollars in medical claims
denied by the insurance company."

